# NEVER AND I MEAN NEVER RENT from Aaron's!



## BillnChristi

About 3 months ago my TV went out.  At the time I had just started a new job and didn't have enough money to go spend $300-$400 for a new one.  So I decided I would give Aaron's a try.  I also wanted to try out an HD TV in my home.  So I went there and found a nice 52" RCA HD TV with a Digital Tuner.  At the time they were advertising "We will Match any Price GUARANTEED!"  So my plan was to try the TV out for a few months and then save up enough money to go out and buy one.  Well last weekend, my wife and I decided it was time to go shopping.  First, we went to Best Buy and didn't see anything to our liking.  We were currently renting a Floor Model and we liked how that looked and decided to stay with the same thing.  After we left Best Buy, we decided to give WalMart a try.  Upon walking in, the first thing I noticed was a TV that looked similar to mine.  After a closer inspection I realized the TV was functionally IDENTICAL.  So I began to think, they are selling this TV for  over $1000 less than what I am paying for it through Aaron's.  So I decided I would call Aaron's the next morning.  

The first thing I asked for was the payoff amount for my  TV at the  current time.  They came up  with the outrageous figure of $2000.  I said you have got to be kidding me.  So I asked about the price guarantee.  At first the Manager of Store claimed that the WalMart model was a discontinued model.  I explained to him that it was NOT and that was their everyday price.  (Even if it was on clearance, their guarantee said nothing about reduced prices or anything).  After that was cleared up, he claimed he had looked at the TV himself and the model numbers were different.  I told him just come pick up your TV.  I'm not paying 3 times the amount for a payoff situation.  

Before they picked up the TV I made it a point to write down the model number so I could check them with each  other.  It turns out that the last number was the only difference.  I then called RCA to find out what was the difference between the two.  The RCA representative explained to me the the TV's were functionally the same and the last number only represented the color of the Trim going around the Screen.  In other words, it's like buying a new car and the only difference between the two cars is the color and you would pay 3 times the amount for a red car versus the black one.  

Anyways, so I decided to call Aaron's customer support line to lodge a complaint.  From what their rep told me...it actually seems I have a valid complaint.  Now it's just going to be a matter of time and patience.  In the mean time I am without a TV while waiting for their decision.  I don't want to go out  and buy a TV if they decide to live up  to their word.  However, I don't see it happening.  

So just for future  reference, I wouldn't suggest using Aaron's no  matter what they promise.  They will try and find a loop hole anyway they can.  I would have even paid the WalMart price to them to avoid having to pick up the new one and be home for them to pick up the old one.  But they guaranteed to match anyone's price or get $100 dollars.  Plus I should get 50% of all my payments applied to the matched price.  But I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens.

so be careful before you rent from any of these Rent-to-Own places.  Their purpose is to rip people off.  They already overcharge you for services you never use.  You would think that once they are proven wrong they would admit to it before someone (like me) is willing to follow through and make them live up to their advertisements.  And before you rent (even if it is a short time) realize beforehand that you are just throwing money away.  There is no way around it.


----------



## sockgirl77

I rented from them a long time ago and never had any problems other than it is a complete ripoff. It is best to pay cash in hand. Otherwise, you are paying double the value of the cheap furniture they offer. :shrug:


----------



## Sharon

> Rent-to-Own places. Their purpose is to rip people off.



Well duh. 

Aarons is for people whose wants are greater than their needs.  People with "money sense"  are better off saving and buying, than renting to own.


----------



## BillnChristi

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I rented from them a long time ago and never had any problems other than it is a complete ripoff. It is best to pay cash in hand. Otherwise, you are paying double the value of the cheap furniture they offer. :shrug:



oh..I agree completely...and accepted the fact that I  was doing it only temporarily.  It was when I found the same item cheaper and the fact they match prices 100% guaranteed when I decided to check into it.  I did accept the fact that it was a ripoff but I was only doing it for a short time before I saw the same exact item at Walmart.  Their refusal to live up to their advertisement is what I am so upset about.  If I hadn't seen the same exact TV for MUCH cheaper, everything would be ok...but unfortunately that isn't the case.  I think they actually hope people don't follow through or look for cheaper prices.  They are actually counting on people not having the Cash-in-hand so they won't look for the item elsewhere cheaper.  But not this time.


----------



## Geek

Sharon said:
			
		

> Well duh.
> 
> Aarons is for people whose wants are greater than their needs.  People with "money sense"  are better off saving and buying, than renting to own.




Don't a lot of military people rent stuff?


----------



## kathie54

what can you expect from rent to own places


----------



## Lugnut

Who RENTS a TV for everyday use??? I can understand renting a bigscreen for a party of some sort (Football, fight, etc...) but just to watch TV after work?


----------



## BillnChristi

Sharon said:
			
		

> Well duh.
> 
> Aarons is for people whose wants are greater than their needs.  QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry..I don't agree with this.. .I got the TV because I wanted to try out a HD TV before going out  and spending a couple thousand dollars on something I didn't think was worth it.  That was the main purpose, that and the fact that I just started a new job and my old TV went out.  For me it was a trial more than anything.  I was expecting to lose the 3 months of rent while I saved up.  My biggest complaint was them not sticking behind their advertisement.
> 
> And not everyone rents from Aarons because their wants are greater than e their needs.  Sometimes people rent because they are only in the area few months and don't want to stay in a hotel so they get an apartment and it is cheaper to rent furniture, tv's and such for a few months rather than buying thousands of dollars on needs when they first get here.  In these instances, the needs are Greater than the wants.


----------



## sockgirl77

Geek said:
			
		

> Don't a lot of military people rent stuff?


Yes. Alot of young people do as well. I was young went I rented a living room set. I paid it off with my tax check and saved myself 8 months of interest. I rented a computer from there in my early 20's. No-name PC ended up costing me $1000. This was just a PC, no printer and a small hard drive. P.O.S. but it got me through for 2 years. Lesson learned, though.


----------



## sockgirl77

Sharon said:
			
		

> Well duh.
> 
> Aarons is for people whose wants are greater than their needs.  People with "money sense"  are better off saving and buying, than renting to own.


Not true. At 18 or 19 I had my own place. I needed a couch. I did not have the credit to buy one from a furniture store. So, I got one through Aaron's where all I needed was proof of my job. Same with the computer I got a few years later. I needed it for school. :shrug:


----------



## Sharon

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Not true. At 18 or 19 I had my own place. I needed a couch. I did not have the credit to buy one from a furniture store. So, I got one through Aaron's where all I needed was proof of my job. Same with the computer I got a few years later. I needed it for school. :shrug:


Ever heard of used?








Oops...I didn't mean to go there.


----------



## sockgirl77

Sharon said:
			
		

> Ever heard of used? Oops...I didn't mean to go there.


None of my family/friends had any extra couches. I would never buy a used couch from someone that I did not know. The rest of my apartment was filled with used furniture though.


----------



## basher

BillnChristi said:
			
		

> Sharon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh.
> 
> Aarons is for people whose wants are greater than their needs.  QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry..I don't agree with this.. .I got the TV because I wanted to try out a HD TV before going out  and spending a couple thousand dollars on something I didn't think was worth it.  That was the main purpose, that and the fact that I just started a new job and my old TV went out.  For me it was a trial more than anything.  I was expecting to lose the 3 months of rent while I saved up.  My biggest complaint was them not sticking behind their advertisement.
> 
> And not everyone rents from Aarons because their wants are greater than e their needs.  Sometimes people rent because they are only in the area few months and don't want to stay in a hotel so they get an apartment and it is cheaper to rent furniture, tv's and such for a few months rather than buying thousands of dollars on needs when they first get here.  In these instances, the needs are Greater than the wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can buy stuff at Walmart, including TV's, and if it's crap you can return it within 30 days.  I believe you can do the same at BestBuy, but they charge you 10 or 15% for Restocking fee.
Click to expand...


----------



## twobit

I have a 46" Sony HD-ready rear projection widescreen with a stand that I'll sell you.  Its about 2 years old and works great, but I'm getting an LCD.


----------



## Foxhound

For those renting a place for 2 or 3 months I think a thrift shop, or yard sales are your best bet.


----------



## psandhu

Hi Bill,
I read your complaint about Aaron's false advertising practices. My law firm is investigating claims against Aaron’s misleading advertising and confusing pricing. If you are interested in learning more and becoming part of the lawsuit you can contact me , Patrice Sandhu, at psandhu@susmangodfrey. com or Katherine Hoek at khoek@susmangodfrey. 
Thanks, 
Patrice


----------



## aps45819

psandhu said:


> Hi Bill,
> I read your complaint about Aaron's false advertising practices. My law firm is investigating claims against Aaron’s misleading advertising and confusing pricing. If you are interested in learning more and becoming part of the lawsuit you can contact me , Patrice Sandhu, at psandhu@susmangodfrey. com or Katherine Hoek at khoek@susmangodfrey.
> Thanks,
> Patrice



Seriously?

I don't think I'd put much faith in an ambulance chaser who can't figure out he's responding to a 6 year old complaint


----------

